# ICD-10 Coding Manuals



## xlbctso (Aug 5, 2013)

I am on the payer side.  My job doesn't depend on my CPC but I'd like to maintain it, which means being able to pass the test for ICD-10.  Has the ICD-10-CM coding manual finally stabilized? I'll be going through an onsite training where I work and I've asked my manager to add this coding manual to the department budget for 2014 so I can have one at my desk.  I assume only the diagnosis coding will be a part of the test (ICD-10-CM), not the procedure coding updates (ICD-10-PCS) - is that correct?

Diagnosis coding was never my strength (mine was CPT & HCPCS) so I'd appreciate any recommendations on a refresher course.

Thank you,
Louise


----------



## Monika Liddle (Aug 6, 2013)

The AAPC ICD-10 proficiency exam will only be on diagnosis codes. Look at AAPC's website under ICD-10 tab for more information. They also have a proficiency practice exam. Contexo also has some coding books on ICD-10-CM coding workbook. This might help.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 6, 2013)

The ICD -10 CM code set has been stable since 2010.  The code set has been updated each year to stay in step with ICD-9 changes but like ICD-9, ICD-10 has been partially frozen since 2011, there have been no new codes.  Only minor changes such as spelling and punctuation.  You should be able to take the test with no problem with the current 2013 book.  To better understand the diagnosis coding,  I suggest that you read the official coding guidelines in conjunction with a review of the different chapters in the code book.  The guidelines are in the front of the code book


----------

